# Xbox elite wireless options?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I am not into gaming on the xbox or online for that matter myself but my nephew is at me to set up his Xbox so he can go"Live" wireless (hes only 10 so i need to do the planning).

From what i can see i have a few options.
(Router is downstairs in the house Xbox is in his room)

1. Wireless adapter from microsoft type 1-
http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/Xbox-360/Xbox-360-Wireless-Network-Adapter/~r327033/

2. Wireless adapter from microsoft type 2 -
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9240184/Trail/searchtext>XBOX.htm

or
3. the mains plug in ethernet adapters. -
Devolo Microlink DLan Ethernet Mains Network Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Can anyone tell me the difference in the two microsoft options?
And can anyone tell me if the wireless transfer speed is ok with most games?

Thanks
Joec


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The first wireless adapter is B & G, so upto 54mbps realistically.

The second one is B, G & N. N is a lot faster, although the actually figure escapes me right now. A lot of new routers support wireless N so it's good if you want to stream movies between your PC and the Xbox. If no then the first one will be OK as it's unlikely your broadband will be faster than 54mbps. But for the sake of £10 the N version is a good buy.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Puntoboy.
Not sure on the Router he has so unsure if it does N


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If it doesn't it won't stop the wireless adapter from working, it just won't be as fast (same speed as the other wireless adapter.)


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been searching about the net and came across something that i am not sure if it would work or not?

I have an old netgear wireless router lying about and was wondering if i could set this up as an access point to connect to the xbox via the ethernet cable and wirelessly connect to the existing wireless router?

Would you have any comments on this setup?

Thanks again
Joec


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Depends if that particular router is compatible with the wireless adapter but in theory yes it should.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

The more i think about this i would be better of just getting the wireless adapter from microsoft.
As i have the feeling it would be a phone call every now and then a with 10 year old screaming at me because somethings not letting me play online.

Thanks for the help Puntoboy


----------

